# 80 Gallon Adult African Cichlid Tank (48x24x16")



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

January 2016










February 2016, with Mexican Bowl Rock. They're really happy and I like the look.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks great buddy


----------



## KTown mbunamani (Jan 1, 2016)

Awesome! Look'n good!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of big fish for that size tank. I know you're supposed to overcrowd African cichlid tanks to disperse aggression by not allowing them to become territorial, but that still looks like a very heavy bioload. I really like the red one.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks good. What are you running for filters?

Looks like its stocked to the max, but not horribly over crowded if you have good filtration and w/c.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the look of the holy rock to but in my experience particles of food were left .Do you have a little pleco to clean them up for you?


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm running an XP3 (350 gph), Fluval 404 (340 gph), and an AC 70 (~275 gph), for a total of 965 gph of filtration. I also run a powerhead attached to a large sponge filter which is hidden behind the rock/facade on the left. I test regularly, and do a 30-40% water change every 5-7 days, with smaller "gravel vac" changes every 2-3 days. So far so good! 

The bowl rock is quite porous, I do have a pleco in there but the cichlids seem to do a good job keeping the pockets empty. They're constantly spreading sand to the tops of the rocks, removing said sand, looking for food... 

All that said, a bigger tank is very likely in the near future


----------

